# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Plextor и Thermaltake добились совместного успеха на ИгроМир

## Labs

Множество посетителей пришли посмотреть на стенды Plextor и Thermaltake на выставке ИгроМир 2013, чтобы убедиться в высокой производительности игровых систем, усиленных дисками Plextor.

Компания Plextor, лидирующий разработчик высокопроизводительных цифровых технологий хранения информации, благодарит посетителей за энтузиазм, проявленный при дебюте диска Plextor 100K IOPS M5 Pro Xtreme на выставке ИгроМир, где он стал гвоздём программы благодаря помощи Theramaltake.

В этом году на выставке ИгроМир Plextor вступил в крайне выгодное маркетинговое партнёрство с компанией Theramaltake, в результате чего призовой диск Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme был представлен на стенде Thermaltake. «Мы хотим поблагодарить нашего партнёра на ИгроМир, компанию Thermaltake, за то, что они помогли нам продемонстрировать, насколько чувствительной становится игровая система, усиленная SSD от Plextor. Мы также благодарны нашим многочисленным посетителям за тепло и энтузиазм, с которым нас встретили, и ждём следующего года, чтобы снова испытать это необыкновенное ощущение», сказала Дженнифер Сих (Jennifer Hsieh), менеджер по маркетингу Plextor в России. 

Стенд Plextor привлёк огромное количество посетителей. Фирма организовала интерактивные мероприятия, предназначенные подчеркнуть высокую производительность дисков M5 Pro Xtreme, скорость M5S, и скоростную компактность M5M mSATA. Диски Plextor M5 Pro  Xtreme также были задействованы в игровых установках на других выставочных стендах, и не только благодаря их скорости (произвольная скорость считывания / записи до 100 000 / 80 000  IOPs), но также благодаря их надёжности (2,4 миллиона часов среднего времени наработки на отказ), а также проверенной стабильности, обеспеченной технологией True Speed. 

Plextor рассматривает Россию и СНГ как ключевой рынок, и продажи SSD в данном регионе быстро растут. Компания прилагает усилия к улучшению поддержки клиентов и дилеров, включая расширение технической поддержки и увеличение русскоязычного присутствия в Интернете. 

Следите за подробной информацией о деятельности компании Plextor в социальных сетях:

• Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PlextorRussia 
• Вконтакте: http://vk.com/plextor_on_vk
• Блоге: http://blogru.goplextor.com

----------

